
XSA-254: Information leak via side effects of speculative execution - liuw
https://lists.xen.org/archives/html/xen-devel/2018-01/msg00103.html
======
jsmthrowaway
Nut quote: "Systems running all versions of Xen are affected," which should be
fairly clear based on reading Meltdown/Spectre. This is uniquely bad for
hosting providers, and the accelerated disclosure timeline does not help at
all. Expect drastic response from unprepared cloud providers in the next 48
hours.

------
baq
this reads like a report from a bloodbath.

